# Prescriptions Spain?



## Luckyboy

I am moving to Spain to work and live in a few months. I have type 2 Diabetes, controlled by tablets and diet only (not insulin) I currently get free “repeat” prescriptions here in the UK for Metformin can I get this free in Spain, I have registered for NIS etc, or will I have to pay for it. Do I need to bring any documents from the UK to ensure I get this prescription? Any advice/help appreciated.


----------



## xabiaxica

Luckyboy said:


> I am moving to Spain to work and live in a few months. I have type 2 Diabetes, controlled by tablets and diet only (not insulin) I currently get free “repeat” prescriptions here in the UK for Metformin can I get this free in Spain, I have registered for NIS etc, or will I have to pay for it. Do I need to bring any documents from the UK to ensure I get this prescription? Any advice/help appreciated.


HI & welcome

you'll need to register with a doctor here & then you'll be able to get all the medication

I don't know if you'll have pay for it though


if you use the search button at the top you should be able to find out more about healthcare in Spain


----------



## jojo

I'm pretty sure you have to pay for prescriptions here, we have, altho the doctors visit has been covered by our NHIC and NI that my OH pays in the UK. Apparently, its only babies and the elderly who get free prescriptions in Spain. Everytime we've needed them we've had to pay. However, unlike the UK, where there is a fixed prescription rate, you pay the cost of the medication - ie Steroid tablets are 2.50€, Migraine tablets 30€

But I could be wrong......???¿!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> I'm pretty sure you have to pay for prescriptions here, we have, altho the doctors visit has been covered by our NHIC and NI that my OH pays in the UK. Apparently, its only babies and the elderly who get free prescriptions in Spain. Everytime we've needed them we've had to pay. However, unlike the UK, where there is a fixed prescription rate, you pay the cost of the medication - ie Steroid tablets are 2.50€, Migraine tablets 30€
> 
> But I could be wrong......???¿!
> 
> Jo xxx


I know some people do get some stuff free - which is why I said I wasn't sure


----------



## Guest

I´d not heard of anyone getting anything for free other than pensioners or people on disability benefit.

OH is on regular drugs and she either goes to the doctors and gets a prescription and gets 60% off the price or pays full price (always surprisingly cheap!) by walking into a chemist and getting what she needs. Although it´s only taken about two and a half years finally we´ve managed to get her main medication put onto the social security tarjeta which means she effectively uses the card as her prescription now so only needs to visit the docs once every 6 months


----------



## xabiaxica

ShinyAndy said:


> I´d not heard of anyone getting anything for free other than pensioners or people on disability benefit.
> 
> OH is on regular drugs and she either goes to the doctors and gets a prescription and gets 60% off the price or pays full price (always surprisingly cheap!) by walking into a chemist and getting what she needs. Although it´s only taken about two and a half years finally we´ve managed to get her main medication put onto the social security tarjeta which means she effectively uses the card as her prescription now so only needs to visit the docs once every 6 months


so pensioners, babies & those on disability 


the OP might fit into one of those categories for all we know, so might get free prescriptions




well I dare say it's safe to assume Luckyboy isn't a baby


----------



## Xose

Luckyboy said:


> I am moving to Spain to work and live in a few months. I have type 2 Diabetes, controlled by tablets and diet only (not insulin) I currently get free “repeat” prescriptions here in the UK for Metformin can I get this free in Spain, I have registered for NIS etc, or will I have to pay for it. Do I need to bring any documents from the UK to ensure I get this prescription? Any advice/help appreciated.


Hi Luckyboy,
The bad news is that there are gazillions of people here with type 2. Well, everywhere, but in spain the regular blood checks at the doctors pick up a hell of a lot. Good news is that most, if cought in time, can do it via diet only - by stopping the "bolla dulce", biscuits etc., with coffee for breakfast and the like. I doubt you'll get free prescriptions for the drug you need as a normal, working, bod. However, if you can get it recognised as some form of disability (doubt it for type 2), then it will be free.

The good news, most medicines that I and mine have ever needed, eye drops, cough mixture, antibiotics and even "cortisona" injections for a really dodgy back, have all been way below the cost of a standard prescription in the UK - now well over a fiver I would imagine. All working folk on the system get their prescriptions at 60% discount - so you pay 40% of the price on the box. Retired folk get everything for free.

Don't worry too much. Being employed and on the system means you will pay little or nothing for your drug.


----------



## mikeinspain

Luckyboy said:


> I am moving to Spain to work and live in a few months. I have type 2 Diabetes, controlled by tablets and diet only (not insulin) I currently get free “repeat” prescriptions here in the UK for Metformin can I get this free in Spain, I have registered for NIS etc, or will I have to pay for it. Do I need to bring any documents from the UK to ensure I get this prescription? Any advice/help appreciated.



Hi Guys, Hi Luckyboy..

I'm new here and came across this post today. I run a site for persons with "Diabetes in Spain" I have Type 1 Diabetes and the retail prices for Insulin are quite high. I can tell you that if your had to pay full price for Metformin, due to the drug being generic medication the prices do reduce quite significantly. 

The latest prices for a Box of 50 tablets is currently €2.80 give or take a couple of cents.

Hope that helps

Saludos

Mike


----------



## AfroSaxon

MikeinSpain,

I'm nowhere near ready to move to Spain yet, but out of interest (I have type 1 diabetes) are the prescriptions for insulin expensive. I don't pay here in England.

Thanks


----------



## mikeinspain

AfroSaxon said:


> MikeinSpain,
> 
> I'm nowhere near ready to move to Spain yet, but out of interest (I have type 1 diabetes) are the prescriptions for insulin expensive. I don't pay here in England.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Afrosaxon

I currently use NovoRapid and Lantus Solostar.

Currently they retail for €65 & €72 euros respectively and via the Spanish SS (healthcare) it works at approx 2.50 each. So very heavily subsidised.

Accu Chek aviva test strips work out at €43.59 retail and 45 cents per box for me.

Hope that helps

Mike


----------



## gus-lopez

¡Oye ! Xose , when was the last time you were ill in the UK ? A fiver ! It was 7,50 when I left 8 years ago.


----------



## mikeinspain

jojo said:


> I'm pretty sure you have to pay for prescriptions here, we have, altho the doctors visit has been covered by our NHIC and NI that my OH pays in the UK. Apparently, its only babies and the elderly who get free prescriptions in Spain. Everytime we've needed them we've had to pay. However, unlike the UK, where there is a fixed prescription rate, you pay the cost of the medication - ie Steroid tablets are 2.50€, Migraine tablets 30€
> 
> But I could be wrong......???¿!
> 
> Jo xxx




Pretty much it.. Kids and persons of a pensionable age get free (100%) meds.. Some meds vary due to the manufacturer. Generics versions bring the cost down considerably.


----------



## AfroSaxon

Thanks very much for your response. Those prices are amazing...and cheaper than a UK prescription. I would imagine that Humalog and Lantus Glargine are within a similar price bracket. This type of information is incredibly useful for those of us with existing health conditions. At least I know i'll be able to afford to pay for any medication. 

xXx



mikeinspain said:


> Hi Afrosaxon
> 
> I currently use NovoRapid and Lantus Solostar.
> 
> Currently they retail for €65 & €72 euros respectively and via the Spanish SS (healthcare) it works at approx 2.50 each. So very heavily subsidised.
> 
> Accu Chek aviva test strips work out at €43.59 retail and 45 cents per box for me.
> 
> Hope that helps
> 
> Mike


----------



## Xose

gus-lopez said:


> ¡Oye ! Xose , when was the last time you were ill in the UK ? A fiver ! It was 7,50 when I left 8 years ago.


Ostia! que guasa!!
Sorry Gus, it has been a long time since I was ill in blighty. I think it was back when Pink Floyd were adding another brick in the wall. 

Doctor prescribed for my cold/flu (I felt like death and said flu, he said bad cold). I couldn't tell what it was he'd written and the farmacist said "you sure you don't just want to buy these?" - then I found out he'd prescribed paracetamol - bloody expensive paracetamol if I hadn't chucked the prescription and just bought some.


----------



## gus-lopez

Xose said:


> Ostia! que guasa!!
> Sorry Gus, it has been a long time since I was ill in blighty. I think it was back when Pink Floyd were adding another brick in the wall.
> 
> Doctor prescribed for my cold/flu (I felt like death and said flu, he said bad cold). I couldn't tell what it was he'd written and the farmacist said "you sure you don't just want to buy these?" - then I found out he'd prescribed paracetamol - bloody expensive paracetamol if I hadn't chucked the prescription and just bought some.


Yes, you can't afford to be ill over there anymore. Even if you are unemployed you don't get it for free like you used too. You actually have to be in receipt of benefits.


----------



## mikeinspain

AfroSaxon said:


> Thanks very much for your response. Those prices are amazing...and cheaper than a UK prescription. I would imagine that Humalog and Lantus Glargine are within a similar price bracket. This type of information is incredibly useful for those of us with existing health conditions. At least I know i'll be able to afford to pay for any medication.
> 
> xXx


Lantus Glargine is the original/generic name for the Lantus Solostar, so no worries there! 【ツ】


----------



## AfroSaxon

mikeinspain said:


> Lantus Glargine is the original/generic name for the Lantus Solostar, so no worries there! 【ツ】


That's great news....and peace of mind for future travels. I came very close to running out during a holiday a few years ago. I had to take less to make it last which meant more walks and laps of the pool when I should have been chillaxin'.


----------



## gabriele

*Go to your medical aid social security in the UK and*



Luckyboy said:


> I am moving to Spain to work and live in a few months. I have type 2 Diabetes, controlled by tablets and diet only (not insulin) I currently get free “repeat” prescriptions here in the UK for Metformin can I get this free in Spain, I have registered for NIS etc, or will I have to pay for it. Do I need to bring any documents from the UK to ensure I get this prescription? Any advice/help appreciated.


Your social security medical UK department must issue you the card you need for Europe. 

You use it to go to any Spanish Centro Medico. There, the doctor may prescribe the equivalent of your British drug. Often much cheaper in Spain. You will see that the pharmacist cuts out the price tag on your medicine box, as you get it cheaper. Not a 100%, though. And not the same for all drugs, I think. Unfortunately, it doesn't work with me, as I only have private medical insurance. Underpriviledged people can go to the Social Office at a townhall and apply for some support. Lots and lots of paper work and other practical requirements, such as your doing some charity work in your neighbourhood in Spain. Too much hassle, as it is only for a support of one year and then applying again and another half year. At least, that' s how it works in Tenerife and I am pretty sure that it is the same on mainland Spain.


----------



## SueBrown

*prescriptions Spain*



jojo said:


> I'm pretty sure you have to pay for prescriptions here, we have, altho the doctors visit has been covered by our NHIC and NI that my OH pays in the UK. Apparently, its only babies and the elderly who get free prescriptions in Spain. Everytime we've needed them we've had to pay. However, unlike the UK, where there is a fixed prescription rate, you pay the cost of the medication - ie Steroid tablets are 2.50€, Migraine tablets 30€
> 
> But I could be wrong......???¿!
> 
> Jo xxx


If you use the EHIC (european health insurance card) to register for a health service doctor in Spain then your prescription costs will be subsidised. Choosing a private doctor would mean paying the full price for prescriptions and there is a huge difference in cost. The EHIC only lasts for 2.5 years after you leave the UK, after this you must pay into the Spanish system until your retirement pension age, after which all prescriptions are free. Sue Brown


----------



## jojo

SueBrown said:


> If you use the EHIC (european health insurance card) to register for a health service doctor in Spain then your prescription costs will be subsidised. Choosing a private doctor would mean paying the full price for prescriptions and there is a huge difference in cost. The EHIC only lasts for 2.5 years after you leave the UK, after this you must pay into the Spanish system until your retirement pension age, after which all prescriptions are free. Sue Brown


I did that Sue, and my 15yo son had to pay for his prescriptions (Er...I had to pay for his prescriptions!!!), I dont think they were subsidised and the pharmacist told me that only babies and elderly got discounts or FOC meds!?! But as I said before, when I bought medication over the counter, the steroids (prednisolone) were only 2,50€ for a full course and my migraine pills (zomig) were 30€ !!!!!!

The EHIC is only really meant for emergencies tho I believe. For us, because my OH is still working and paying his contributions in the UK, our cards can be (and have been infact) renewed. I think thats right?????


Jo xxx


----------



## millington

Hi, I am moving to Spain next week and I have a query about a prescription also. I am on Dianette for severe hormone caused acne, it is also a contraceptive and because of this a prescription is not needed in some countries where you can just buy it over the counter.

Do I need a prescription for it in Spain? and does the NHIC card cover you for free GP visits?


----------



## Alcalaina

SueBrown said:


> If you use the EHIC (european health insurance card) to register for a health service doctor in Spain then your prescription costs will be subsidised. Choosing a private doctor would mean paying the full price for prescriptions and there is a huge difference in cost. The EHIC only lasts for 2.5 years after you leave the UK, after this you must pay into the Spanish system until your retirement pension age, after which all prescriptions are free. Sue Brown


The EHIC is officially only for non-residents, it's meant to cover travel outside your country of residence in the EU. But depending on which communidad you live in, you can use it to register with the local health service - you certainly can in Andalucia.

Officially, if you are not paying into the Spanish system and don't get a state pension you are supposed to use an E106 form from the Dept of Work and Pensions in the UK to get a Spanish security number. It lasts a couple of years then as you say, you are on your own until you are eligible for a state pension, when everything is free. 
Living but not working in another EEA country - DWP

Sometimes it is cheaper to buy drugs on the internet than pay the full price in the chemist. You'd be amazed what you can get without a prescription, though obviously you would only buy stuff that you've been prescribed in the past. But I believe Metformin, used to treat type 2 diabetes, is a lot cheaper.


----------



## jojo

millington said:


> Hi, I am moving to Spain next week and I have a query about a prescription also. I am on Dianette for severe hormone caused acne, it is also a contraceptive and because of this a prescription is not needed in some countries where you can just buy it over the counter.
> 
> Do I need a prescription for it in Spain? and does the NHIC card cover you for free GP visits?



I think you will need a prescription for it?????? they've changed alot of the things that you could once buy over the counter her??? Also Spain, being essentially a catholic country?????? I'm guessing tho! But you need a EHIC (european health insurance card) to see a gp free of charge here and I think thats valid for just over two years

Jo xxxx


----------



## kathyd

t an international school. My daughter is Diabetic type 1 and so i would be interested in having a look at your website .
We have brought a good supply with us.
Would be interested to know the good diabetic doctors in the Marbella area .
thanks


----------



## mikeinspain

kathyd said:


> t an international school. My daughter is Diabetic type 1 and so i would be interested in having a look at your website .
> We have brought a good supply with us.
> Would be interested to know the good diabetic doctors in the Marbella area .
> thanks


Hi

Go ahead. Link is on my signature.

If you need any info feel free to contact me directly or via the forum.

If you do run dry with supplies as a last resort you can purchase insulin and test strips over the counter at pretty much any farmacia. It will cost full retail but if you can claim it back if you are able to get a prescription from a Spanish Health Care Doctor, not a private one.

Health service wise you will be assigned a family doctor who will then make the referral to a specialist.

Privately you can go ahead and head straight for a specialist.

Hope that helps


----------



## kathyd

Thank-you Mike for that information. 
I will check out the website and see what is happening 

Kathy


----------

